# Session Cookies



## Guest (10. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade mit JSP/Servlets und möchte mir ein SessionCookie setzen.
Wie ich Cookies setze und auslese weiss ich schon, ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen ob ich das so richtig mache, mit den Sessions (Cookie).

Also ich logge mich über eine Formular mit Passwort und Name ein. Das Formular wird an ein Servlet geschickt, ist die Anmeldung erfolgreich, wird ein Cookie erstellt und zwar wie folgt:


```
Cookie sessionCookie = new Cookie("SESSION_CookieHP",""+username);	
response.addCookie(sessionCookie);
```

Auf der nachfolgende Seite lese ich das Cookie dann aus um dem User mit seinem Namen Begrüßen zu könne. Der Name wird dabei halt als VALUE ins Cookie geschrieben:


```
<%
Cookie[] cookies = request.getCookies();
%>

Hallo <% if(cookies != null){out.println(cookies[0].getValue()); }%>! 
Du bist nun eingeloggt !
```

Wenn der User auf eine andere Seite geht würde ich halt immer prüfen pb das Cookie SESSION_CookieHP da ist, und wenn nicht wird er ausgeloggt. 
Ist das so richtig ?


----------



## Gast (11. Jan 2008)

hallo,

es funktioniert nur wenn der user die Cookies erlaubt. Sonst muss man stattdessen die Session evtl. mit HttpServletRespose.encodeURL() benutzen.


----------



## maki (11. Jan 2008)

Du solltest Cookies komplett vergessen und lieber ein User Objekt oder ähnliches in die Session hängen.


----------

